# fichier log de 4,9 giga



## gegene (16 Octobre 2007)

Salut les amis

Je met ma question ici, ne sachant pas vraiment à quoi elle se rapporte. Je viens de découvrir un fichier de 4,9 Go dans: Bibliothèques-->logs-->console-->501-->console.log.8. Bien sûr, il ne s'ouvre avec aucun logiciel (icone blanche). J'ai une furieuse envie de le "trasher" mais je me dis qu'il contient peut être des infos sensibles. Dans ce dossier, j'ai plusieurs fichier Log.1, log.2, etc mais qui ne pèse que 80 Ko. 5 Go sur 80, ça fait quand même beaucoup. Quelqu'un en sait-il un peu plus su ce fichier.log

Merci


----------



## gegene (16 Octobre 2007)

Même pas une petite réponse. Serai- t-on trop occuper a voir les dernières nouvelles de Leopard?? hummm


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2007)

Ce fichier console.log enregistre les evenements systeme... bref tout ce que fait MacOS X pour faire simple. Normalement en lan&#231;ant l'application Console (dans le dossier Utilitaires) tu peux voir le contenu de ce fichier ainsi que de ses petits copain Console.log.0, console.log.1, ... console.log.9

Les num&#233;ros qui suivent correspondent &#224; un syst&#232;me d'archivage. POur &#233;viter d'avoir au fil du temps un fichier Console.log qui augmente en taille, tous les jours, dans les scripts de maintenance le fichier console.log.9 est d&#233;truit, puis le .8 est recopi&#233; sous le nom .9, le .7 devient .8, etc.... console.log.0 devient console.log.1, console.log est renomm&#233; console.log.0 et un nouveau console.log est cr&#233;&#233;.

Ton console.log.8 trop gros comporte sans doute une ligne qui s'est r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;e des milliers de fois (un process qui s'est mis &#224; tourner en boucle infinie)... mais si tu attends quelques jours, normalement il sera effac&#233; automatiquement

Si tu es press&#233;, tu peux le poubelliser toi m&#234;me (&#233;ventuellement apr&#232;s &#234;tre all&#233; regarder son contenu avec l'application console ou avec TExtEdit... juste pour voir ce qui a caus&#233; un tel gonflement)


----------



## gegene (16 Octobre 2007)

merci, super explication.
Je l'ai mis à la corbeille (ayant fait une copie auparavant) et tout semble impec. Merci encore


----------

